# Price per gas drop



## judejonathan1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Anybody does price per gas drop


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

So Jude, what part of the trade are you directly involved in?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Kind of goes like this, if the gas pressure drops the price goes up.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

judejonathan1 said:


> Anybody does price per gas drop


Yes, I do. How can I help?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> Yes, I do. How can I help?


I don't think he was asking a question. Rather, he was making a statement. Unless his understanding of grammar is as poor as his understanding of reading & following site rules.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey dhall22, on a different note, I hope you enjoyed yer trip north. I was actually in North Wildwood the weekend you were in Sea Isle. I PM'd ya to see about talking some sense into you about the Cowgirls! Anyway, I hope you took those "Man-O-War" jellyfish back south with ya!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I was baiting him...........


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> I was baiting him...........


Like a real pro.. Or should I say master..?

Hahaha See what I did there??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

judejonathan1 said:


> Anybody does price per gas drop


Not really. If gas jumps to above $3.50 per gallon I add an extra $5 to the bill. I don't drop the extra gas fee until it drops below $3 per gallon. I haven't had a customer complain about it yet. I love my van.... but 11mpg sucks! It's odd around my area, gas prices will jump/drop $.10-.30 two to four times a week.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

You can make money on higher gas prices. Add in a fuel surcharge, or rather I did it during the gas price shock a few years ago, and I had no complaints from customers.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

IDK about elsewhere, but when using a Visa at the pump they cut you off at $75! 

I'm just messing with the OP. Took me a bit to figure out WTF he was talking about the way he worded it.


----------

